# How to last longer



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

I always feel that my wife is enjoying sex the most right as Im about to cum..but how
can I delay that feeling? She likes it when I flex my ****, it gives her a similar feeling as
when Im about to cum but the problem is it speeds up the process..

I can orgasm several times in a row, and usually after 2-3 times she wants no more,
but if I could only last longer maybe I could give her a giant orgasm out of it..

Ive been thinkin about trying two condoms at once...
masturbating a few times throughout the day might help as well..any other ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

The old one was to think about baseball to delay the load. 

Be careful what you wish for - sometimes delaying it can result in not being able to finish.


----------



## DavidWYoung (Feb 3, 2012)

Think of Nuns and the Pope.


----------



## needyForHelp (Aug 8, 2012)

Well I would love to hear the suggestions about this topic, as I am having this issue and atleast in my head it is growing like hell. 

My wife is not that into sex, we hardly do it once a month, and when we do it, I give her orgasm with my fingers, and then I go in, always missionary, but most of the times, I start feeling like I am about to cum, right after inserting it in, and mostly cum under a minute. But if she gives me a Hand job, then I can last for more than 15 or 20 minutes. 
This is frustrating me ....... any help or suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I put my mind somewhere else and not that my wife and I are having sex. I can last 5 - 10 minutes the first time and if I go down on her, I can stay in the mood for 20+ minutes no problem and stay be hard and lasting.......if almost 10+ minutes goes on by the first time, my wife says, are you done? And not in a bad way.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I pull most of the way out and just kind of tease her. Not all the way out, leave just enough in to give her sensation without me feeling so much of it. 30 seconds or so is all I need to quell the swell. Then I'm good to go on full steam. She tends to like all the variation anyway.

And bear in mind, not all women WANT to cum every time. Some like the build up. That's how my wife is. It took me years to wrap my mind around this but that's how she is.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

We have the guy who's mother-in-law is moving in with him. You might try that.

I have in the long, long ago tried some of the desensitizing gels, and they work, although you might find that they cut your enjoyment too much to be useful.


----------



## stonorobert (Dec 4, 2012)

Think of Nuns and the Pope.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

waiwera said:


> OP - Has your wife complained about this at all?
> 
> Maybe she is turned on by the sight of you so turned on.... there's nothing sexier than the 'i'm about to cum' face/body.


My fiancee likes my face when I orgasm. She says it looks like I'm dying. It's just that the orgasm feels so good.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Cletus said:


> We have the guy who's mother-in-law is moving in with him. You might try that.
> 
> I have in the long, long ago tried some of the desensitizing gels, and they work, although you might find that they cut your enjoyment too much to be useful.


WHich one do you recommend? Because I'm thinking of buying one as well. I used them briefly years ago, but damn if I can remember which one I used. They did help though.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

kingsfan said:


> WHich one do you recommend? Because I'm thinking of buying one as well. I used them briefly years ago, but damn if I can remember which one I used. They did help though.


I don't have a recommendation, since I don't remember a product name and state of the art seems to have moved way beyond what was available the last time I used one 20 years ago.


----------



## Gaming Your Wife (Jun 16, 2011)

Two things that work for me is a strong cup of Coffee or take a contact pill. Or both. Seems to delay the pleasure don't know why???In the mourning drink a cup of strong coffee and return to bed.I can then lay some pretty good pipe.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

waiwera said:


> OP - Has your wife complained about this at all?
> 
> Maybe she is turned on by the sight of you so turned on.... there's nothing sexier than the 'i'm about to cum' face/body.


An excellent point. If she is happy with things, don't sweat it. Unless you want to change the process for your benefit. 

But, if you do want to change, might try different positions. We've found a couple that are quite pleasurable and also seem to allow a longer coitus. Experiment. Change is the spice of life.


----------



## WillK (May 16, 2012)

marriedguy said:


> I always feel that my wife is enjoying sex the most right as Im about to cum..but how
> can I delay that feeling? She likes it when I flex my ****, it gives her a similar feeling as
> when Im about to cum but the problem is it speeds up the process..
> 
> ...


Read this:
Lasting Longer:The Treatment Program for Premature Ejaculation: Dr. Sy Silverberg M.D.: Amazon.com: Kindle Store

Ejaculation is a reflex you need to learn how to control, and learning to control it is kind of like learning potty training. This will be more effective than any of the usual suggestions.


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

A technique that I used from my younger days was to repeatedly contract and relax the PC muscle much like a kegel but only faster right before you cum and slow your breathing down. Take a break for a few seconds and then you're good to go again. 

Besides us guys have a tendency to race towards the finish line especially if she's moaning and thrashing around, the key is to resist this urge and go at an even pace.


----------

